# Why do I need so many cars?



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I recently got rid of over 50 cars so I could buy some new ones. These are the ones I just can't bring myself to get rid of. I can't run them all. So, why do I need them all?


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a similar problem. The only answer I can give is "Because they're there!"


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> So, why do I need them all?


A better question is why don't you need the ones you don't have. Chances are you won't be able to think of a reason and realize you need to buy a lot more.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

mamilligan said:


> A better question is why don't you need the ones you don't have. Chances are you won't be able to think of a reason and realize you need to buy a lot more.


LOL, Good question!

I'll quote the golden rule, "He who dies with the most toys wins!"

I think Mike is sand bagging his carlot inventory. Doesnt he collect larger scale slots as well? 

C'mon Mike, fess up and show us the whole picture!


My collecting has slowed a bit. I'm having way more fun building customs anyway. Still I'm not adverse to pickin a plum off the Bay now and then.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, I do have a coollection of 1/43rd also. Maybe I'll post some pics of that too tonight. I sold off most of my collectibles, except for the ones I remember having as a kid. I have two Tuffones Cougars because I can't remember if I had the yellow glass or the green glass as a kid, and two R/W/B A/P Vettes bescuse I can't remember if I had the one with silver on the hood, or the all white one.

I guess I should keep my eyes open for a Tuffones #1 Camaro becaus I know I had one of those too. I also had the Firebird, but I don't know what shade. Anyway the JL version will satisfy that for me.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

*takes the straw out of his mouth*

What you got right derr is done called a collection.  

Bill gave one saying about the most toys and I'll give another, "variety is the spice of life".

Do you NEED them all? The easy answer is no. Do I NEED seven guitars? No. I can only play one at a time. It's all about hoarding! More for me, less for you mentality! :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I like my little boys. This is a little over half that was sold on ebay last week, but the buyer didn't want them, so they're back with me.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> My collecting has slowed a bit. I'm having way more fun building customs anyway. Still I'm not adverse to pickin a plum off the Bay now and then.


I'm collecting customs. 

Ummmm.... My camera isn't big enough to capture all of mine. I have somewhere around 350. Including 48 Ferraris (my main collecting interest) 35 Fords, 22 Porsches, 10 Mercedes, 8 BMWs....

I have street cars, Exotic cars, race cars, trucks, tanks, motorcycles....

I have production bodies, resin bodies, lexan bodies, converted hotwheels bodies....

I have t-jets, AFX, Magna-traction, G-Plus, Tomy Turbos, SRTs, Super G+, Tyco "S", Tyco Pro, Curve huggers, HP5, HP7, 440, 440 X2, X2 Pan, Amrac, ROKAR, Lifelike, Marx, Lionel, Bachman, Atlas....

*I need more!!!!!*

Some of my Ferraris:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: TOO MUCH IS NEVER ENOUGH !!

:dude: Neal


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> I recently got rid of over 50 cars so I could buy some new ones. These are the ones I just can't bring myself to get rid of. I can't run them all. So, why do I need them all?


I went through my collection the last two years and purged out all of those originals that I dare not put close to a track. Why? So I could make room for runners. 

Now I find myself picking up original replacements here and there because I had that particular car back in the day but not just any/all of them. Guess it's just a cyclical thing. Either way it's still fun and what the heck. My little part to help the economy.  rr


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

To Bill hall, He who dies with the most toys STILL DIES


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> To Bill hall, He who dies with the most toys STILL DIES



He who dies with toys lives on in every single one of them.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Why did I need a 4x12 Brystal continuous rail track? I certainly didn't need it....

Oh wait, it was to keep guys like Bill Hall and Mike King off the streets on Saturday nights!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*MAYHEM* said:


> He who dies with toys lives on in every single one of them.


hey, I really like that... :thumbsup:

it would make a good poster for the dungeon--er, hobby room

--rick


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

ok marty, that still doesnt expalin all the controllers


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Why?*

Because they are addicting. It's a syndrome. :freak: 

Here are some random pics and a link to a page showing my collection that you can click on for close-up views. Some of these pics are old. My collection is packed away. Hope to dig it out soon. Over 350 cars last check.  




























"Magic Car Collection Picture";
http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Cars/Collection/collection.html 

I also have a large collection of vintage HO Scale slot car buildings. Here are a few;


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*What the?*



> I can't run them all. So, why do I need them all?


You must not be trying very hard... :lol: 
Sometimes when my son is playing on our track I don't think he is happy until EVERY car has made a few laps....
Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I always loved that picture with the magnet cars hanging on the wall.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

wheelszk said:


> To Bill hall, He who dies with the most toys STILL DIES


But dies with a big smile!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

noddaz said:


> You must not be trying very hard... :lol:
> Sometimes when my son is playing on our track I don't think he is happy until EVERY car has made a few laps....
> Scott


Heh, I can tell you that when I run one car, I'm likely to go through half the collection just to make sure they all run. And I'll likely run the other half the next night.

I'm a little different when it comes to collecting. I don't buy cars I don't want and I don't buy cars just because I don't have that one in that particular color with that color stripes. Nor will I buy one just to sit on the shelf and look pretty. If it's in my collection I guarantee it runs and it GETS run from time to time. Even my (gasp) mint Tyco Alfa Romeo F1.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

"Varity is the spice of life!!!"

That's why I need them all. Actually since I put them out on my table last night I tuned and ran about 20 of them, and had a blast doing it.

When i said I can't run them all, I didn't mean I won't run them all. When I have cars I don't run, with the exception of a few, I sell them and use the money to buy something I will run. I usually wind up running the latest bunch I bought and the others sit in storage cases. I'm going to keep them out on my table for now and as I find ones I don't have a desire to run I'll put them aside for future sale.

These little cars are great!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

well i used to have 400-500 now i am cutting down to 250-300. Here is picture of my collection in my office. i got rid of the ones i dont need and kept the ones that are my most favorites. i guess i can never get enough. i just bought like 30 cars from epay the last 2 weeks. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I like my little boys. This is a little over half that was sold on ebay last week, but the buyer didn't want them, so they're back with me.


i hope you gave this person a nasty negative feedback eh?? just kidding. thats sucks! 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

WesJY said:


> i hope you gave this person a nasty negative feedback eh?? just kidding. thats sucks!
> 
> Wes


Actually, I was happy, I felt the lot was worth 6,000-6,500. And was a little upset while I was wrapping cars up. He was just as happy I didn't argue with him. When we met to do the "return" we stood around talking for 1/2 hour and I gave him a new autoworld Ford GT, just as a friendly token.
We both left each other positive feedback. 
Thats how it should be, we both walked away with another slot car friend.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

NEED? Need's got nothing to do with it! It's all about the love. Ha! What fun is just one or ten or fifty etc. They're like potato chips, you can't have just one so have a hundred! GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Slotcars are one of the few things we have left to be GREEDY about!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

MTYODER is right. It isn't about need. It's fun. Pure simple fun. Whatever you do with them, race, case, or custom. Everyone who has them and continues to collect them shares the common interest in this hobby. Randy.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am on the fence with this one, eh.
My collection is just over 300. I figure that there are 100 or more too many. 
I go through them to filter out the less desirables and never get very far. 
Sentiment, memories, value, rarity, oddity and asthetics all play a role in my descision making. 
I never get to actually running over half of these little wonders, but still hate to part with any of them. 
The new cars hit the market and I am beside myself.
They look great and I really want them. 
If I buy them, then there are more that I already have that will nolonger get the attention they deserve. 
Maybe I should put away 2/3 of these cars at a time. 
Every few months, I could swap some of the ones that I have been really missing into the rotation and swap out the ones that have not been run so much, yeah? Anyone else do this?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been thikning about thining pout my collection as well. I have close to 1400 cars and when I went through them... I couldn't even come up with 50 I wanted to sell.

Why do I need so many cars? I wish I knew

Anywya, look for smoe to go on ebay soon.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Actually, I was happy, I felt the lot was worth 6,000-6,500. And was a little upset while I was wrapping cars up. He was just as happy I didn't argue with him. When we met to do the "return" we stood around talking for 1/2 hour and I gave him a new autoworld Ford GT, just as a friendly token.
> We both left each other positive feedback.
> Thats how it should be, we both walked away with another slot car friend.


yeah thats the best way to go.. life is short.. 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I got a system.....snicker*

Yah might not be able to tell from the crappy pic I posted further up the thread, but I tend to keep my cars grouped together based on a few simple criteria. As my collection is a hodge podge its not an exact science.
LOL!

I use the old school pit kits because the cars fit and are well protected. I'm not all hung up on original packaging. Note: I am grateful when I get it though. The kits allow me to group my cars together along a loose theme.

For example one case has Aurora Lemans type cars, one case may have all Chebbies, another may have all Dorfs, all foriegn cars in another. All the wide axle T-jets fit nicely in the later black AFX 7 slot box. Customs, modifieds,and AFX go in the black kits as well. 

Every so often I'll pull a pitkit off the shelf and run all the cars. Next time I'll grab another box and do the same. Sometimes I just cherry pick too. 

I use cam, or automotive assembly lube in my cars for the simple reason that they can sit longer without having to re-oil. They warm up quicker, it doesnt foul the comm as quick and stays where you put it. I can pick a car out of the box, roll the tires across my hand to break 'er loose, then a quick warm up and right onto the track. It's a rarity that I have to break down a stored car for service. Sounds crazy but works for me!

Short term track prep consists of ripping some light benders around for a quick buff. Every month or two I use an automotive product called "Black Back" to condition the plastic track. First a quick trip around the track with the shop vac. Then I Karate Kid the track with Black Back. A tube sock on each hand - wax on...wax off! It can be a little slick if you dont do the wax off part thoroughly, but that just adds to the fun! A little Black Back goes a long way! It only takes a few minutes to clean up even if you're loafin'.

So far my so called system works pretty good for getting through the rotation and allowing more time to for actually running some cars. Of couse it may be a different story when my collection increases beyond it's current population.

I feel that these little cars are worth more to me on the hoof than on the hook for a few bucks, so I dont consider dealing them off worth while. Some one else can have them when I'm done/dead!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*"It isn't about need" WRONG!*



A/FX Nut said:


> MTYODER is right. It isn't about need. It's fun. Pure simple fun. Whatever you do with them, race, case, or custom. Everyone who has them and continues to collect them shares the common interest in this hobby. Randy.


It IS about the need.
I need the fun! :lol: 
And I know I have enough slotcars.
That's why I ordered 6 more!

Scott


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

But its embarrassing when you have told people about all your cars and so you show up at a race at someone's house and hand over your pit case so they can check out your cars and its EMPTY!!!! I had moved them all to hard cases to take to Fest to race with the GOOSEchicken and forgot to put them back......

and I don't think you can ever have enough... I know I go through phases, every year and a half or so, I buy a bunch more and dig all the old ones out and do some intense racing with whoever I can grab for a month or more then get sidetracked for another year, then back into it.... and so on


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Bill... I group mine together too. I use those old Matchbox and Hot Wheel cases with the removable trays and group them together buy these different criteria

Brand name
Era (60,70's & 80's 90's)
body style.... all the nomads togther, all the F-1's, etc

I just finishing talking pics of my whole collection so I can get it all organized with some collector software I have. Man, this has been one HUGE project and I'm no where finished yet


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

If I knew why I need them all...  

Got more than 650 cars organized thanks to my Filemaker program database I have developped. It was worth the effort.
Beside this, I put them all on my website and with all theses cars the html page starts to become huge to load


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I keep most of mine in Plano cases like this one:









I group them by country, then make if i have enough of one make to fill a whole drawer. For example, I have one whole case that is all Itaian, two drawers are Ferrari, one is a mix of Alfa Romeo, Lamborghini and Iso Grifo. Another case that is German, One drawer for Porsche, one for Mercedes ansd one for BMW. Another case for Other European, one and a half drawers for England one for France, and some misc. thrown in both.


----------

